# Are chihuahuas hard to take care of?



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone. 8) 

I was wondering if chihuahuas are hard to take care of :?: If I get one, will It be tough for me :shock: ? I can't help but think of all the negative things that can happen or be a bother  . 

Can someone please tell me some :arrow: *positive* things I can start thinking about? Some *positive* things about getting a chihuahua. And also, tell me the :arrow: BIG factor I should be worried about the most. One(or some) of the biggest issues there is with chihuahuas.

please, help me.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

THe positive part of having a chihuahua. 

1. The love they give.

2. The snuggles they give

3. The funny things they do and make you laugh

4. the total unconditional devotion they have for you.

5. You can take them every where with you

6. The fact that they are totally cute

7. They are pretty healthly

8. they bring out the good in all of us

9. did I say there are very loving?

10. After having Gadget for these last 3 months I would not even think i could have another big dog.

Just my opinion


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I think the biggest "downer" to having a Chihuahua is the fact that they are delicate and can get hurt easily. 

The good points definitely outweigh the bad though. They don't eat much, they don't mess much, they can even be litterbox trained. They love to give kisses, burrough under covers, dance on their back legs, and have so many little quirks, it is very adorable!


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

any dog can sometimes be hard to take care. i think the biggest thing with chihuahua's is that they need a ton of attention and love, even more so than other breeds. personally i don't think they are good dogs for people who aren't home a lot or who have busy lifestyles since they thrive on companionship.


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

Well.. Im getting him this summer so I will be with him all day. But after summer, I got school and I'm afraid my chihuahua's not gonna be use to me being not home. I also play alot of sports. 

Um.. How many hours should I be with my chihuahua everyday? Or is that a wierd thing to ask?  All the members here really show how much they love their chihuahua(s) 

But, is there any members here that aren't with their chihuahua all the time? I mean, what do you do when you got work or school.. or sports or meetings after work/school? what do you do with your chihuahua? It seems tough  *(I really want a chihuahua, I'm just really nervous/worried)*


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I couldn't put it any better than Gadget's mom. Speaking from my own experience, the positives outweigh the negatives by about a gazillion to one. Whatever it costs me (in money, time, worry) to take care of Lily, she gives back to me a thousand fold. I had lots of misconceptions about chi's too, but I took a chance on this girl and I thank God every day for bringing her into my life. In my opinion, you just won't find a more loving dog than a chi. Besides, I think catering to their delicacy and vulnerability is one of the best things about having a chi. Brings out a maternal instinct in me that I never thought I had.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

When I got my first Chi I was still in school, I had after school activities and in the summer I lived at the beach. Both my parents worked so no one was home all day. I got him at the beginning of summer break and that summer we were together a lot but it wasn't a problem when no one was home cause he just slept till someone came home to give him lovings. They are normally very healthy and low maintainance and having one is much better than not having one.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Other than as someone said because of their small size you do have to be somewhat careful and I think they are very people oriented so they do like companionship but I really don't think they are anymore difficuly to take care of than any other dog breed. In some ways their small size makes them easier


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I voted "sometimes" because like I said in an earlier post, I feel they a harder to get started but easier once you get them going.
Meaning, there are so many things that go wrong when they're babies but they have longer life expectancies than other dogs - and as we all know, life with a chi is wonderful.


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks for your help :lol: 

Btw, I cant help but say how cute frasier is :!: he has such a unique color, I luv It!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

krissy said:


> Btw, I cant help but say how cute frasier is :!: he has such a unique color, I luv It!


Frasier says Thank You


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

I voted sometimes they are hard to take care.....

reason being i got 2 at one time......2 is a little harder than one to take care of obviously. I am not home during the day work a 9-5 and i figured they would be less likely to get lonely with 2. The first week or 2 you have to constantly keep an eye on them. They like to snack on each and every little crumb or string or fuzz on the floor which can be dangerous if they eat them so make sure your house is always clean. It is like having alittle baby..when i am not with them i worry and cant wait to get home to see them. Good Luck with your puppy!! Most importantly be careful!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I said sometimes...whoever said yes..where's the courage??   ...whoever said no, liars, liars, pants on fire!!!   the perfect answer is sometimes..you never know what you're gonna get some chis might be a breeze some others need more time but there is no doubt in my mind that whatever the situation..THEY'RE WORTH IT! :wink:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I honestly think they are easy to take care of. I had my first one for over 20 years and no major problems. Marcus is a doll, he was housebroken in a week, thanks to his breeder starting him and he's so healthy and happy.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I voted no because So far I have had no problems with Gadget. So my honest answer had to be no. 

edited to add... I have had him since he was 3 weeks old and even then when I had to feed him around the clock ever couple hours I still think it was easy.. but then again I have had 3 babies and I had to do the same with them when they were newborns.


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks a bunch for your opinions..  They really helped and made me feel alot better :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi
I voted yes because as a first-time dog owner they can be quite the handful to care for....ONLY if you go into it without reading up on the breed....here are the pluses and negatives to owning a chi in my book

*Negatives:[b/]
-very fragile
-high maiteness (need to eat a lot as puppies and you need to make sure they are eating)
-hard to socialize (well not hard as much as it is you need to do it while they are pretty young, otherwise it becomes near impossible when older)
-horrible teeth...be prepared to brush your pups teeth at LEAST once a week...i cannot tell you how many chi's I see at work with health problems do to poor dental health.
-did i say fragile? They are super tiny and its very easy to hurt them/hurt themselves....i cannot tell you how many scares I have had with my three
-puppy proof, puppy proof, puppy proof....i cannot say that enough...they can get into a lot and can hurt themselves or get into other problems.

Positives[b/]
-totally loyal!
-totally cute :wink: 
-easy to travel with 
-dont need a lot of living space (i.e can live in a house or appartment with ease)
-little dog = little mess
-did I say they make awesome pets!!!!

Again, if you do all your research on the breed you will know if the breed is right for you. The way I look at it is that if you do your research and follow the advise of that and other chi owners then having a chi will be great for you!!!!!!! its great you have come to this site already to get info! You are on the right track! 

-Jessica*


----------

